# june 3rd and 4th ..St.Cloud armory gun show



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

big gun show at St.Cloud armory this weekend june 3rd and 4th, see ya there


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'd love to go but I have a grad party to host on the 3rd and "in-laws" on the 3rd & 4th 

OMG, I just noticed I'm a "Mall Ninja"!!! :vom: :smt070 :smt070 :smt071 :smt071 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

I know how ya feel ,becasus now i can't go either ,only it's for a better reason . I just bought a new used pickup and mama thinks iv'e spent enough money on that but its ok i still get a new truck out of the deal.I suppose i could go anyway and look at all the eye candy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> OMG, I just noticed I'm a "Mall Ninja"!!! :vom: :smt070 :smt070 :smt071 :smt071 :smt103 :smt103 :smt103


4 or 5 more posts and you won't be a mall ninja anymore - hahaha. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

what exactly is a mall ninja?? :?:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Like a tactical, super "uber" security guard who thinks he's a SWAT guy 

The Urban dictionary describes it as:

A term used in forums to mean an unexperienced and enthusiastic weapon(usually a firearm)owner who pretends to be a seasoned operator. The phrase came about as a result of an over the top character in a famous satirical thread.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

why does my name say mall ninja?, because im nothing like a mall ninja


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have you ever been to various chat sites like this one - as you make more posts, your "rank" goes up. It continues to increase as you make more posts.

Most people here get a kick out of it. It's a bit more fun than just having "Member" by everyone's name. 

U won't be a mall ninja long.

Everyone started out as a "Newbie" for the first 25 posts, and then it continues from there.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

oh ok, i guess ive just never have heard of a ninja mall rating, i am in 1911.org-firing line-THR- and a couple other gun forums, so no problem i guess im a mall ninja for a while. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

grizz5675 said:


> oh ok, i guess ive just never have heard of a ninja mall rating, i am in 1911.org-firing line-THR- and a couple other gun forums, so no problem i guess im a mall ninja for a while. :lol:


Until you hit 50 or 51


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

It must be 51 because 50 didn't change it. :shock: :shock:


----------

